# Can puppies pee in their sleep?



## axtaylor (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, all!

I've had Annie, a nine-week-old Beagle puppy, for a week and so far she's been doing pretty good with potty training. She's never pooped in the house and when she's peed, it's been her letting out tiny drops as warning shots. Yesterday was her first day of being completely accident free (YAY!). However, around midnight my boyfriend and I took her out before we all went to bed, and Annie peed twice. 

While watching TV, Annie was asleep between my legs. She instantly fell asleep when she hit the bed. I happened to move my legs and noticed a giant wet spot on the bed. I picked Annie up and she was really wet. My boyfriend and I find it super strange. We're wondering if maybe she had a bad nightmare and peed the bed like a small child would.

Has this ever happened to anyone else before?


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

it can happen. They haven't really developed their bladder control yet at that age so i wouldn't think much of it. Usually it'll clear up on its own with time (as the bladder muscles strengthen) but if its a prolonged problem then it doesn't hurt to get a quick check at your vet's office (might be a UTI) 

Jax did it once as well when he was younger (woke up in a puddle the next morning). We just washed him off and moved on (making sure *not* to discipline him for it).


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

It can happen and has happened to my dog as a young pup. 

That being said, I do recommend seeing a vet to rule out health problems.


----------



## axtaylor (Aug 10, 2014)

Annie doesn't seem to have any problems peeing outside right now, and she hasn't peed in her sleep since last night/not peeing any more frequently. So if signs of the such continue I'll take her in. My parents today even told me that one of their dogs as a puppy did the same thing because of a bad dream.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

It really probably has more to do with bladder control than dreaming. I've had the issue more with female dogs than males (not sure why and it may be coincidental, just my experience). They will be asleep and just wake up wet or wake up and pee before they are truly awake. It usually stops as they reach the 10-12 week stage.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Cosmo did once like the 6th or 7th night home. We took him out of his crate the next morning (this was a dog that was holding it all night, from day 1), he came out and his whole side was covered in pee and so was the blanket. He's never done it since though. And he never woke up in the middle of the night either lol.


----------

